# Iver Johnson crank questions



## PhilipJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello all,
I recently traded with a Cabe member my Eagle safety for a 1900 Iver Johnson safety. I'm in the process of cleaning the bike and getting it into riding condition. I thought I would post some pics of the bike and see if anyone had some advice about how to remove the cranks. 




















I have the original chain. I removed it for cleaning.

I've never seen this style of cranks. I was wondering if anyone had any advice about removing them. It seems they come apart from the chain ring side. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a great looking bike! I have never seen that type of crank. Haven't seen that badge style either. It appears the square hole is a Nut. Try to get a Ratchet that fits it or a square socket and see if you can loosen it. Again, I am only guessing. We have a few resident IJ exports on board. Be patient and you will get an answer. Where and what is the serial number?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice original IJ!
Be sure to post photos here when you find out how to remove it.
What make hubs do you have there?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 6, 2013)

really beautiful bike man!


----------



## filmonger (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Iver construction*



Woow nice early Iver.... 26 tooth front sprocket was standard on the diamond frame in 1908 - I know you have very likely already seen this. Just in case you have not - here you go..... As yours is an earlier version might not be that helpful. Handyma may be able to help.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 7, 2013)

*1900 Iver Johnson Bike and Badge*

That is one fantastic Bike PhilipJ.  Looks like it is in incredible condition.  Wish I could help on the crank removal but that's a new one on me.  As mentioned previously in this thread, please document how it is removed.  I learned from Bill Smith that this badge was 1900 Iver only, so that in itself is kind of neat.  I've attached a pic of an NOS 1900 Iver Badge, courtesy of the Fitchburg Historical Society, Fitchburg, MA.  I found it interesting that the original badge was a "two-tone" metal.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucky guy you are and the bike matches your dog.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

You know we all had a shot at this bike, it was even posted on here. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39353-Another-Iver&highlight=iver+johnson

You were wise to buy it, is was a good deal, I know I gave it some serious consideration.  

I think that crank is a bit different than what is in the catalog page but it looks like you just need some sort of square drive to remove that center "nut", it could be reverse threaded?  Unless you really need to though I wouldn't mess with it.   -Chris


----------



## PhilipJ (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the replies about the Iver Johnson. I'm learning a lot about this bike from members of theCabe. 

The serial # is 88643.

I'm not sure what type of hubs it has. When I clean them up they will look really good. I've posted some close up pics of them on this thread. 

I'm sure the cranks loosen counter-clockwise. I have a few ideas on how to remove the cranks. I'll post how it works out. 











Thanks,
Phil


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the crank apart.


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*crank removal*










I finally got around to removing the cranks on my Iver Johnson. I grinded down a 3/8" rachet extension with a dremel tool. I was surprised how well this worked. Now all I have left to do is purchase single tube tires and it should be ready to ride.

Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions on how to remove the cranks.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2013)

You might try these.

http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-red

Or 

Robert Dean single tube tires.

Send check to:
Robert Dean
628 Jefferson St. W.
Saint Albans, WV 25177
They are black only , 4 ply , Name on sidewall in small print . For display only and made in USA are in 1/8" print on side wall.
Can call 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115 . If I am not home there is an answering machine. Pay Pal attached to this e mail address
A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 5, 2013)

*tire option*

Thanks for the link. I want to use the original rims on my IJ. The rims are 28" x 1 3/4". I thought I could only use single tube tires with these rims. Do these tires fit on original wood rims?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, they do fit.
These are single tube tires.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 5, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Yes, they do fit.
> These are single tube tires.




I think he was asking about the retrocykle hook bead tires.  I dont have the answer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2013)

I would go with Robert Dean's tires. They definitely fit.


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 5, 2013)

*Single tube tires?*

I thought single tube tires had the inner tube vulcanized to the tire material? The red tires you have a link to aren't single tube tires.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 5, 2013)

From the retrocykle site

"Beaded-edge tires are known under a few other names: clincher, wulst,  vulst, or wireless. Beaded-edge tires differ from today's common  wired-edge tires. Beaded-edge tires have no wire running around their  the edge. Instead, they have an exaggerated edge profile that fits into  the groove of the rim. See some of our sample photos."

I would say these are more suited to clinchers.

Go robert dean or you could stretch some 700c Cyclocross "tubular" tires as I've seen on more than a few TOC bikes.
you'll need 700x38 if you go the cyclocross route to have a 1.5" tire equivalent.


----------

